# crocodiles again



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

he is around 70 cm's.. i think its around 30 to 35 inches or more i dont know about inches alot lol

enjoy


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

30cm=12"

is that your fist croc? Where are you going to keep him?


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

no isnt the first one

..


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Nice!.....i want one.....


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

it doesnt bite u?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Can you post a photo of your croc enclosures please?


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes please post a pick of your setups. Im interested to see how to maintain one of those beauties in the home.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

PunkRockSkater39 said:


> it doesnt bite u?


 no till today lmao..

look at this bitelol


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

TANK said:


> Yes please post a pick of your setups. Im interested to see how to maintain one of those beauties in the home.


 as soon as i got a chance i will take pics of the tanks


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

what about when its full grown? 
lol i got grabbed by my hawk for the first time today it was scary becuase it didn't let go for about 4 mins, which seemed much longer. Its talons are blunt so it didn't go through but it would've probably hurt less becuase it was crushing my skin badly.
I love crocs you're lucky you have the room.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

I GOT AROUND 500 METERS IN MY BACK GARDEN SO I CAN BUILD A FULL SET UP FOR 2 OR EVEN 3 FULL GROWN CROCS


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Your crocodile looks healthy, but they grow fast!


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

HERS WHERE I GOT HIM FOR THE MOMENT BECAUSE HIS NEW HOME ISNT DONE YET HOPER THE GUY WHO BUILD THE TANKS FOR ME CAN GET IT SOON WILL BE TWICE THIS SIZE.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

You need somewhere it can haul itself completely out of the water to bask. I truly hope your friend can hurry as a tankl twice that size is truly a minimum requirement for that animal..and you should start planning your outdoor enclosure now so that you are ready when it is. If kept properly you can count on about 1 foot a year in growth minimum for the first 6 to 8 years or so..( if it is a male then it will keep growing...)


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

cute baby


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

ALLIGATORMEX said:


> HERS WHERE I GOT HIM FOR THE MOMENT BECAUSE HIS NEW HOME ISNT DONE YET HOPER THE GUY WHO BUILD THE TANKS FOR ME CAN GET IT SOON WILL BE TWICE THIS SIZE.


 I sure hope you get that other enclosure soon. That croc can not be happy in the water 24/7.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

i know...... hope this guy will be bringing me the new one this week...

as he said


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

just pile up a few rocks or sand for now so it can get out, or put him in your bath and do the same if it is only temporary.
Post some pics when you get your outside enclosure buitl

btw if this isn't the first one, where are the others?


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

i got two others they are around 12 inches or lil more.... they are with some turtles i got...


----------

